# Over-exposure problem with 5D



## jonolikesbuster (May 25, 2007)

So, I recently purchased a Canon 5D. I like it a lot, but I'm having an issue with it. Whenever on full-auto, P, AV, TV, or, C it over-exposes 1-2 stops. Now, I usually shoot on M because it&#8217;s the only way I can get a decent exposure. Now some have told me I should "just shoot on manual forever." I don't want to. I like putting it on AV when I don't have the time to mess with the shutter and aperture. Now, I'm sure you'll all thinking "Well, there's an easy solution for this problem, just compensate a stop or so on the camera." I thought the exact same thing, but therein lies another issue.

Whenever I shoot, regardless of the mode I'm in, I can&#8217;t give an exposure bias at all. I'll give you a step-by-step just to be clear.
- I shoot and I see the photo is over exposed by about 1-2 stops.
- I swear and roll my eyes because something that costs so much should work well.
-I press the exposure compensation button on the top of the camera.
-I click the wheel so it under exposes a stop.
-I press the exposure compensation button again to confirm it.
-I shoot.
-I repeat first and second steps.

I would really like to know what's going on. It's really ****ing me off, that it's so screwy. I've heard that the 5D's have had some exposure problems, but I haven't specifically heard about someone having this problem like I do.
Should I send it in to Canon? I haven't called them yet, I was hoping this issue would just go away, or was something easy to fix.

Your input would be appreciated.


----------



## TomHuck-wa (May 25, 2007)

I would call them, and if they cant help over the phone, send it in under warranty. My 5D is very adjustable  for exposure and compensation.


----------



## Big Mike (May 25, 2007)

That's weird.

Do you need to press the exposure compensation button a second time to confirm it?  I don't have to do that on my 20D, I thought the 5D was very similar.

Anyway, what is telling you that it's overexposed by 1-2 stops?  If you aren't already, you should be looking at the histogram and not the image, to determine exposure.  What does it show when you shoot something that is mid toned?  Something like a grey card or green grass.

Are you having problems with all types of scenes?  What metering mode are you using?


----------



## Digital Matt (May 25, 2007)

It is possible that your meter is not calibrated correctly, and a simple call to Canon will have it in repair and back to you quickly.

It may be a problem with your camera, but I'm sorry to say that more often than not, it's user error.  What metering mode are you using, and are you educated on how a meter works and how to use it?


----------



## jonolikesbuster (May 25, 2007)

I know what I'm doing. When I looked at the histogram the highlights are off the charts as for midtones I'm not sure. I haven't looked at the histogram much becuase I avoid shooting in those modes. As for metering, what I shoot in varries on what I'm shooting. I've tried them all to no avail, it overexposes regardless of what kind of metering I'm using.


----------



## Alex_B (May 25, 2007)

to really make sure it is the camera, set it to spot metering and shoot a simple scene in Av or whatever pleases you. if what you metered on is overexposed, then something is wrong with the camera.


----------



## Orgnoi1 (May 25, 2007)

Sounds like you are doing everything correctly... I would agree that either a replacement from the store you got it or send it in to Canon for a calibration... they will do it free since its within warrantee time...


----------



## darich (May 25, 2007)

Another thing that may be stating the obvious but i did this on my 20D when i got it.
The exposure can be manually adjusted using the third position on the on/off switch. I ran off a load of shots on my 20D that i ditched because they were too far over.
I'm not sure how that would affect manual though, if at all.
Like i said, possibly stating the obvious but it would at least be something else eliminated.
I've never had any problems with my 5D and haven't heard of anything like the problem you describe.


----------



## ksmattfish (May 25, 2007)

Shoot a gray card, and see where the histogram puts it.  It should be in the center obviously.  I've only been using a 5D for about 3 weeks, and I only use M or Av, but in Av it does a good job for me.  Much better than I'd normally expect.

EDIT:  Actually, I guess you should be able to shoot any solid tone scene, and it should put it in the middle.


----------



## DNyse (Sep 25, 2011)

Same problem as Jonolikesbuster.......ugh!!  So frustrating!  I've used every mode to no avail.  I just got my 5D and am so disappointed   I've had a Canon 30D for about 5 years and I know what I'm doing.......so I think I'm going to send it back to B & H tomorrow!


----------



## DNyse (Sep 25, 2011)

I feel your pain


----------



## Raincheck (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi Guys,

First i thought it was me "the so called user error" but after reading this post I think it's time to go back with my 5D Markii bought it new 2 weeks ago.
I also expirience issues with overexposure, before I go back can I ask if any of you found out what is going on... is it the camera or me the user...

Thanks in advance,
Rain


----------



## WesternGuy (Sep 28, 2011)

I would agree with those who suggest that it may be a metering problem.  I have had a my 5D for 4 years now and I have never had any problems with metering in either M, P, Av, or Tv modes.  I have also never had any problems setting Exposure Compensation for things like shooting in snow.  I would definitely contact Canon and, if it is still under warranty, I would be sending it back to them for assessment and repair as necessary.

Cheers,

WesternGuy


----------



## D-B-J (Sep 28, 2011)

Is your LCD monitor brightness turned up too high?  I mean, if they look overexposed and such on the camera, are they overexposed on a computer?


----------

